# Beat the Penguin



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

http://laget.kicks-ass.net/pingvin/


----------



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

And Don't we all just love MJ...

http://starterupsteve.servepics.com/swf/mj_baby_drop.html?


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

206.1


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Funniest game ever









581.2 Ft


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

474.4









Edit, 588.8 WOOT!

Lowest: 166.3


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

no 221!


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

bleh u menies


----------



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

WTF... I'been messin with that game for like half an hour and the highest I got so far was 319.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

muhahahah 320.2 lol


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

heheh my highest score so far:

586.4


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

I gould get so much higher but the damn thing keeps doin a dive and stickin to the snow farest i got with no slid just a hit 490.3 ft


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

hahaha

man that is fun

mj just throwing those babies out :laugh:


----------



## cabbycarny (Jun 30, 2003)

i got 319.9 :nod:


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)




----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

How do you do that?


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

you hit the Print Screen button on your keyboard then paste it in MS PAINT.


----------



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

Yah, no sh*t... let us in on your secret Runningmad!

By that i mean how do you get 500?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

558


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

New RECORD w/ proof







:


----------



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

Hey, where'd you hook up with that XP theme NoOd? I like!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I have one that says 592.8 but you can't read it!! FAWK!


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

it's from www.astonshell.com


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

This one goes farther than the other one someone posted???

I got 568.5 pretty easily compared to the other one.


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

Here's 588.8


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/photopost/data/500/13811-med.bmp
yeah!


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

328.4 haha funny lil game...


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

how do you take a screenshot of the page?


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

you hit the Print Screen button on your keyboard then paste it in MS PAINT.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

587.1


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

I beat you all!!!!!! 593.5


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

588.8 damn thats addicting


----------



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

Oh yea... peep this:


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

haha.. 489.. and its like my 4th try.. hold on.


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

LouiCypher said:


> Oh yea... peep this:


 Check fist page we got same score :rasp:


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

New record


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Why does it say 593 at the bottem, wouldn't it say 599.1?


----------



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

You have to send in your score... and he didn't. The score to beat is still 593.5 and they've added two more records.


----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

i just posted this link 2 days ago lol.. well it was a different link but same game

how the hell u guys getting 500+ :O

hmm this 1 is different u can hit em farther


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

managed 516.6 now


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

now it was 534







lol


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

haha i beat that penguin good...


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Where do you send it in? I got 598.6


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

wohooo 587.1


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

562


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

553 so far so addicting!


----------



## kody888 (Jan 20, 2004)

ok i suck at this


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

to send it in you gotta get on IRC and go on the undernet server and it's in the channel #penguin


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Bah! I don't know what that means. You might as well have said "Jibba jabba, flibba flabba" I am computer retarded


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)




----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

honda, go shoot yourself. lol i've been trying for friggin 13 hours off and on now and still cant break 599.1


----------



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

683... that's just rank!

Must get practice beating penguins in real life.


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Honda99_300ex said:


>


 fake, fake, fake, not way you can get 683 and we can see the paint application at the task bar......


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

555.1


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

gave it another try today and got upto 583


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

AdioPunk said:


> Honda99_300ex said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


:rasp:

hmmm.......

Think about it, where am I gonna paste the print screen Pic at??

ya, in the paint document, to resize it and save it, that's why it's opened.....

I just have more skill at whacking penguins


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

:nod:


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

tha's bullshit i cant even get past 599.1. gosh darnit. i've been playing for the last 3 days off and on


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

how do you paste your score here....? I got 587 but I want to paste the pic


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

No0dLeMicE said:


> tha's bullshit i cant even get past 599.1. gosh darnit. i've been playing for the last 3 days off and on


 :bleh:


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

Drew: i however did beat 593.5


----------

